# Ailanthus Control in cool season grass hay



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Need to spot spray individual plants in orchard grass hayfields. Looks like the internet says Triclopyr 4 is the best stuff, I am assuming at about 2% or 2.5 ou per gal H2O. I have crossbow and have used remedy but neither label says they get Ailanthus. I think I have used 2 % crossbow before. Anyone used this product for Ailanthus and if so, did you get good results? Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use the 4% rate on Crossbow for invasive species but it will surely burn the grass. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> I use the 4% rate on Crossbow for invasive species but it will surely burn the grass.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Probably especially now since it’s stressed due to lack of moisture


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

In the FWIW Category, Triclopyr 4 @ 2 ou per gal spot spray, works wonders. Used it to follow field spraying with Quinstar 4L @ 3pt/ac and 24d @ 1qt per ac with MSO. The Quin mix wilted all but the most advanced ailanthus plants after 6 hours, so it is an effective broadcast spray if you get the plants at less than a foot tall and this years stock.


----------

